# Biker aus dem Harz??



## Northern lite (25. September 2001)

Hallo zusammen, bin nun auch endlich hier angemeldet, nachdem ich schon ein Weilchen immer wieder als gast reingeschaut habe. Klasse finde ich, daß es auch eine eigene ecke für die Nordlichter gibt. Nun meine Frage: es gibt doch hier sicher auch Leute aus dem Harz bzw. welche die (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig zum biken herkommen. Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch? Vielleicht kann man ich mich ja mal anschließen.


----------



## Quen (25. September 2001)

Ich war schon das ein oder andere mal in *Bad Lauterberg*.

Sehr schön dort und wir haben ein super, günstige und Biker-freundliche Unterkunft (der Sohn bikt auch)...  

Wo kommst Du denn her? Und wo kann man im Harz noch besonders gut biken?

Harz rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2001)

Bin zwar auch nicht direkt  aus dem Harz, werde aber Bescheid geben, wenn ich da mal Urlaub oder ein langes Wochenende mache.
Dann kannst Du mir ja mal die besonderts schönen Ecken zeigen!  

Harz rules!


----------



## Northern lite (25. September 2001)

@Sebastian

Hi, ich komme direkt aus Goslar. Wo man besonders gut biken kann kann ich Dir garnicht so genau sagen, da es SEHR viele schöne Ecken gibt und das Gebiet ja nun auch nicht soooo klein ist.

@Rabbit

ja, gib dann mal bescheid. Wir sind eine kleine Truppe. Die auch immer gerne mal bereit ist ortsfremde mitzunehmen und diesen die schönen Ecken zu zeigen (sind ja nicht immer leicht zu finden).


----------



## chucky (25. September 2001)

Hoi,

ich hatte überlegt evt am Mittwoch den 3.10 in den Harz zu fahren denn da is ja frei und das MUSS man ausnutzen  geht nicht anders und da der Harz echt rulz muss man das mal ausnutzen. Ich war zwar noch net soo viel da aber aufm Brocken war ich erst neulich wos noch "relativ" warm war 

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Quen (25. September 2001)

Harz rules wirklich... das ist ja der echte Top-Spot des Nordens!

Besonders genial ist es, dass man im Harz auch mal längere Anstiege hat! Die meisten unserer Spots sind ja recht schnell mit kurzen aber knackigen Steigungen und Abfahrten...

Mmh, vielleicht ziehe ich mit meiner Freundin in den Harz wenn sie die Ausbildung fertig hat


----------



## foxi (25. September 2001)

Hi
@Sebastian: kann die nur rechtgeben mit den längeren Anstiegen. Bin dieses Jahr eine Tour im Harz gefahren, die Anstiege die ich dabei erlebt habe waren nicht so steil wie im Deister aber läännnggeerrr, einer um die 14Km bei so 7%Steigung. Dabei verfällt man richtig in einer art trance, dein Bike, der Berg und der Wille es bis nach oben zu schaffen 
@ Northern lite: Kennen wir uns?? Ich bin im Sommer mit ner netten truppe (Thorsten, Frank) aus Goslar unterwegs gewesen. Wir sind an der Kaiserpfalz gestartet, dann über Schalke, ne Talsperre ich glaube Oker zum Torfhaus und wieder zurück nach Goslar waren so 70KM die ich nicht vergessen werde


----------



## ldc (25. September 2001)

Komme aus BS !!
Das ist ja net weit, sind gelegentlich auch mal im Harz bissel radeln.

In der neuen Mtb Rider hab ich gelesen das es jetzt im Nordharz eine permanente Dual Strecke gibt.
Die wollen wir demnächst mal auschecken.
Infos gibbets wohl bei BadBikes (Ilsenburg).
Wenn jemand was darüber weiß ruhig mal posten.

Gruß ldc


----------



## Northern lite (25. September 2001)

@fox

Hallo Volker, ja wir kennen uns, bin Frank und war mtit dabei!!

Leider kann ich momentan die schöne Herbstzeit nicht ausnutzen, da ich leider eine Verletzung an einem Band im Fuß habe, aber der schöne Winter kommt ja noch. Ich kann es nur empfehlen (sofern der Schnee nicht zuuuuu hoch ist) den Harz auch mal im Winter zu genießen. Die Wanderer schauen schon etwas merkwürdig wenn sich Biker bei Schnee die Anstiege hochqualen.


----------



## nobs (25. September 2001)

Hy Biker,

bin zwar nicht im Harz am Biken aber als Gebohrener Clausthaler 
kann ich nur bestätigen das es hier sehr schöne Ecken gibt, auch zum Biken jedoch sollte man im Harz nie auf die Regenjacke verzichten denn in den Jahren wo ich schon weg bin hat sich daran nichts geändert.
Wenn Ihr Interesse an Biken im Harz hat könnt Ihr ja auch mal hier Vorbeischauen 

http://home.tu-clausthal.de/~mbjr/cgi/ftour/wwwboard.html

ist zwar nicht so ein Tolles forum wie hier aber näher am Harz und auch eine menge Clausthaler zu finden + Wöchentliche Touren.
Gruß aus dem Schwarzen Walde 
nobs


----------



## derkai (18. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

find ich ja saugeil endlich mal wen aus Goslar hier zu treffen, wohne nämlich auch da... äääh... hier 
Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn wir schon mal aneinander vorbei gefahren sind.

Vielleicht können wir ja irgendwann mal zusammen biken. Hab zwar im Moment nicht so richtig viel Zeit, aber das wird sich auch wieder ändern.

Wo fährst Du denn so rum? Hast Du ne Stammstrecke?

Gruß von nebenan,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (25. Oktober 2001)

Kann man ja schon an meinem Namen

 sehen wo ich herkomme. Bin eigentlich jedes Weekend

 im Harz unterwegs und jetzt wo ich wieder solo bin

 noch mehr.


----------



## derkai (25. Oktober 2001)

Hi Harzbiker,

Dein Name erinnert mich irgendwie an einen sehr teuren Fahrradladen... warum bloß? ))

Wo fährst Du denn so, wenn Du im Harz on tour bist?

Gruß, kai


----------



## Harzbiker (25. Oktober 2001)

Du meinst bestimmt "Harzbike" in Goslar.

 Habe ich aber nichts mit zu tun. 

 Meistens bin ich so in der Gegend Braunlage

 Hohegeiß ,Zorge oder Benneckenstein unterwegs.

 Kann man echt super biken und ist vor allem noch

 nicht so von Spaziergängern überlaufen.


----------



## Suse (13. November 2001)

Hey Jungs !

Ist ja fein, dass es slebst im Harz noch ein paar fleissige MTBler gibt, die sich hier zu Wort melden. Da mache ich doch glatt mit! (wenn auch fast 3 Wochen verspätet).
Bin doch auch häufiger mal in GS und umzu anzutreffen - komme nämlich von da, hat mich aber ins Flachland verschlagen. Bin trotzdem einigermassen fit! Suche immer lustige Mitfahrer wenn ich in der Heimat bin... Interesse?!?


----------



## derkai (20. November 2001)

Huhu,

klar, wenn Du mal wieder in der Gegend bist, dann mail einfach mal kurz. Vielleicht passts ja zeitlich. Im Moment komm ich aber nich so oft zum fahren, deswegen bin ich gerade so'n richtiger schlaffer Sack ... also nich so schnell fahrn bitte )

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Harzbiker (20. November 2001)

Jo ,ich komm dann auch mit. Aber nur bei schönem Wetter"heHe"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

